# Is any one else pulling their hair out?



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

DAY 56!!! and no leo hatchlings. I have been incubating at 83-84 aswell so they should be hatching about now but there is no sign of activity :devil:. 
I hope their alright when they get out . So is anyone else getting unbelievably impacient waiting for them to finally make an appearence or am I the only one :whistling2:??


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Me and i'm only at day 25 of leo egg incubation.... i'm so impatient lol


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Glad its not just me!!
i'm trying *really* hard not to stand in front of the eggs pacing for the next few days as i've got some beardy eggs due...

Kat


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> Is any one else pulling their hair out?


nope :lol2:


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> nope :lol2:


well yours have hatched (congrats, by the way) :2thumb: 
you lucky bugger :devil:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Redhill Reptiles said:


> well yours have hatched (congrats, by the way) :2thumb:
> you lucky bugger :devil:


lol and still got some to hatch yet


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm like that but with boas. But you have the I'm sure she is, maybe she is.. Three weeks to tell... Is she... She got to be ... LOL!


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

candled my beardie eggs tonight and they are cooking well

half way gone

and incubating at 30 so i am hoping for an early arrival this year:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

im at day 63 and still not babys, worried its dead


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

ye im on day 62 now :S


----------



## Janet1977 (Dec 14, 2008)

I had some that died and I was really p:censor:d off. I've got 4 that are at 30 days incubating at 84f, they look ok but I'm not expecting much as I was really gutted when the others died. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

yay the leo eggs - at long last


----------



## Mcstealth (Sep 11, 2008)

At least you guys have eggs cooking. One of my rankins is huge and digging. 
Every morning I come home from work, thinking she will have laid them, and every morning, still a big fat dragon.


----------

